# Keeping a White Poodle White??



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Its been many years since my darling Pandora crossed the rainbow bridge. She was a gorgeous paper white mini. Believe it or not, I used to put a few drops of blueing in her rinse water LOL! (careful - too much and you will have a bluish poodle) but the blueing worked wonders and she glowed. As I said, its been more than 20 years, so now they have shampoos which probably have that in them (and doubtful they even sell blueing anymore). Take a look at the Petedge website. They have dozens and dozens of different shampoos and I have seen them for both white and black dogs. Good luck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

EZ Groom Crystal White!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I think it also depends on where you live. We live in Maryland about ten minutes from the Potomac river so our "soil",if you can call it that, is a red clay. We dog sit a friends little white poodle mix and after a few days he's kinda orange on his ears and legs. She doesn't seem to have any problems getting him white again but he sure shows more dirt than my black Spoo ever did.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a white toy, and she never looked clean enough for me - stuff (like crumbs, and lint just clings to poodle hair, and it is so obvious with a white) - and just going for a walk on the sidewalk, she would look like she was wearing grey evening gloves when we came back!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

The trick is two part. Use of enzyme based to remove stains. Or of "color enhancing "which means they deposit pigment into coat to make it look white (blue or green). It's safer to use premade product instead of a laundry additive. Lots brands have optical straighteners, I like ez groom crystal white and epi-pet. The trick is to warm them and allow to sit. Then after rinse, condition! Block the stain from penetrating the coat. Frequent bath are key. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When we searched for a puppy for my daughter, she wanted black or white and wouldn't even consider another color. We ended up obviously with white. She is a little piggy! She is bathed every week and does not go outside, and the last couple of days before the bath she looks like a worn out greyish rag..lol 

I love the whites and with good pigment I think they are so striking to look at...but in the future I might go with a darker color!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> When we searched for a puppy for my daughter, she wanted black or white and wouldn't even consider another color. We ended up obviously with white. She is a little piggy! She is bathed every week and does not go outside, and the last couple of days before the bath she looks like a worn out greyish rag..lol
> 
> I love the whites and with good pigment I think they are so striking to look at...but in the future I might go with a darker color!


Yes, when they are perfectly clean, there is nothing prettier then a white poodle, but the reality is that much of their life is not spent that way!

Silver and then apricot/red are probably the best combination of not showing dirt and still being visible, but there is nothing like a black for looking clean!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Check at your local pet stores and on line. There are many shampoos specific to white coats. Various price ranges too. I use them for Kris and Spookie


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought that you were getting a black (or blue?) poodle. Is there a change in plans? When do you get your new family member?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You will need to order EZ Groom Crystal White online, you won't find it at a pet shop. It is THE answer to getting rid of stains on a white enzymatically. It WORKS. It actually eliminates stains, whereas blueing shampoos deposit blue pigment which can help white appear brighter.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

CharismaticMillie, does it get out tear stains? Looks like an excellent product, would loved to have known about it last year when I still had my all white horse


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Tips on keeping your white/cream poodle white

Bathe and dry poodle with whitening shampoo
Hose all surfaces down of dirt, let dry
Only let poodle walk on said clean surfaces
Never let poodle walk in dirt, this equals brown poodle
Never let poodle walk on freshly mowed grass, this equals green poodle
Never let poodle play with other dogs, this equals drooly poodle
When windy, keep poodle inside to avoid flying debris
Keep poodle away when eating pancakes or waffles to avoid maple poodle
Tell poodle to 'hold it' when raining outside, never let white poodle in rain


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Tips on keeping your white/cream poodle white
> 
> Bathe and dry poodle with whitening shampoo
> Hose all surfaces down of dirt, let dry
> ...


LOL. So funny but true


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> CharismaticMillie, does it get out tear stains? Looks like an excellent product, would loved to have known about it last year when I still had my all white horse


I think it can help with them, but I haven't used it for that. You'd need to heat it up and use a tooth brush to scrub the stains and let it sit for a while.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am totally in awe of white poodles and admire owners who have them. I always have black ones who don't show the dirt!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

My Toy is a cream but she appears white except for a very light dorsal stripe that appeared this past year. I find that she stays white with frequent brushing. Her eyes are cleaned every day because all of my white dogs stain because of the minerals in our water. She is groomed every four weeks. In the summers she goes to the barn where my grandkids ride. Virginia red clay is not kind to white coats but seems to brush out easily. In a real emergency I sprinkle baking soda on and brush it out really well. Note ...do not wear black after using . lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Too funny!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Tips on keeping your white/cream poodle white
> 
> Bathe and dry poodle with whitening shampoo
> Hose all surfaces down of dirt, let dry
> ...


Bwahahahaha! True! Unfortunately for me I'm a neurotic groomer who like s my dogs clean, yet I love to let my dogs be dogs. So it helps that I live in town, have artificial k9 turf in back yard, no Clay or red dirt, and I totally plan my bath day around "the schedule ". So day after lake, agility, or play date. I freshly groomed vogue cause my parents are coming to stay and they have never met her (or any nice poodles) so I actually wouldn't let her wrestle with her new best bud, my sister in laws Brittany spaniel, cause she is a mud monkey and paws her muddy feet. So we did a off leash romp through clean grassy field as compensation. I'm not looking forward to indoor sand arena agility through the winter....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Now THAT'S a white poodle. ItzaClip!
Jacamar's Panda is also a extremely white poodle! so gorgeous!

Apollo (my white poodle) doesn't get too dirty from dirt, grass etc... he never looks muddy no matter how much he plays in the dirt/in the rain! His coat is sooooooo thick that the dirt only stays on the surface and doesn't penetrate! so I can usually wipe after playtime and wait till his next bath to really deep clean. He is not ice-white though I dont think, I wanna try these products to see how white he'll get.
His coat is so thick I may have to keep his hair short because I think he must feel warm under all that hair.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I dont use a special shampoo. Its not too hard to keep him white if he doesnt go in the dirt. Even when he does, our sandy soil is probably easier to brush out when it dries than whats in other parts of the country. I do avoid the dog park after rains, though. Learned the hard way. This was after being there 5 minutes..


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Hehe Yea I love it  (Fluffyspoos ways to keep white poodle white)


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Before we got Lexi, we had a deposit on a black, blue or silver spoo, yep, you can tell by my avitar that is not what we got!  I was dead set against a white spoo because I thougth she would horrible to keep clean. I don't bath her in between going to the groomers and really the only thing I notice is her feet will get dingy looking and as someone else said if she plays in the yard after it is mowed, her feet and bracelts will be green. She doens't get tear stains and really, while you can tell a difference when she comes back from the groomers, I don't think she looks bad in between. I love my white girl.


----------

